# PAS Guitars 8 string - PERIHELLIUM - photos!!!



## vader (Nov 9, 2007)

Hallo and greetings!!!

Here is my 8 string guitar called - PERIHELLIUM -. Guitar was made in PAS Guitars and here it is:

- NTB 27''
- body: mahogany
- neck: maple + bubinga
- Merlin pickups custom
- Kahler tremolo bridge

project:





2nd step:





3rd step:









4th step:









5th step:


----------



## XEN (Nov 9, 2007)

Holy crap that's sweet! Welcome and thanks for posting!


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Nov 9, 2007)

That's fucking awesome. A schecter 00 shape in an 8-string.

I want one.


----------



## Nick (Nov 9, 2007)

nice


----------



## Apophis (Nov 9, 2007)

Nice guitar 
Congrats


----------



## Krunch (Nov 9, 2007)

Looks pretty nice. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## AVH (Nov 9, 2007)

Very nice! Welcome aboard.


----------



## ohmanthisiscool (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm not gunna lie, thats the coolest 8 string I have ever seen. My perfect 8 almost. A schecter 008 blackjack at 30'' scale is my dream.


----------



## FortePenance (Nov 9, 2007)

wow.... delicious.


----------



## Ishan (Nov 9, 2007)

Insane!!!


----------



## Chellee Guitars (Nov 9, 2007)

Quite slick. Makes me want to build something..


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 9, 2007)

Well aside from the fact that whoever built it should be mutilated for putting an arm contour on a 00 body, looks nice.


----------



## skinhead (Nov 9, 2007)

Holly shit, it's amazing!

I see it like a sick Schecter with some higher and rusty cooley type of paint.


----------



## Stitch (Nov 9, 2007)

Looks incredible. Lose the Kahler arm though.


----------



## plyta (Nov 9, 2007)

Congrats with the new beautiful piece!  

Whats the width of that Kahler locknut?


----------



## yevetz (Nov 9, 2007)

nice guitar 

What gauge of strings you use there and how you tune it?


----------



## vader (Nov 9, 2007)

I like it too So, width of Kahler locknut it's about 60mm, I'll tell you about more specifications when I'll get it from PAS. string gauge - 9 to 85 and I think it could work.


----------



## Crucified (Nov 9, 2007)

i like the shape but hate the paint. I don't like graphics on my guitars. Other than that it looks top notch. thumbs up to a trem on an 8 string.


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 9, 2007)

Very Very Very awesome!!!


----------



## mustang-monk (Nov 9, 2007)

u got a website for that builder


----------



## Jason (Nov 9, 2007)

mustang-monk said:


> u got a website for that builder



Pas - Handmade Guitars

 took all of 30 seconds..


----------



## amonb (Nov 9, 2007)

OMG The Hawtness!


----------



## Sponge (Nov 9, 2007)

WOW. I have the 007 Blackjack and love it. If this guitar plays as good as the 007 or as good as it looks then we have a serious competitor on the market... how are they towards left handed players?


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 9, 2007)

Neat!


----------



## Variant (Nov 9, 2007)

That's pretty sick. The Kahler looks pretty wicked there... I've been thinking about putting one on my Rg2228, but they look a little shabby to me in most installations... yours looks pretty slick there.



Crucified said:


> i like the shape but hate the paint. I don't like graphics on my guitars. Other than that it looks top notch. thumbs up to a trem on an 8 string.



I do too, but that is a bad ass graphic... reminds me of the H.R. Geiger Ibbys... which are cool... especially the sandblast-embossed S.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 10, 2007)

Holy shit that's nice!  

That's the best looking 8 string I've ever seen.


----------



## vader (Nov 10, 2007)

I wanted 8 string monster guitar for my new progressive metal PERIHELLIUM album. We want to make that heavy and low sounding album. I don't know when it's gonna be, maybe june/july 2008? I wanted that body shape and I dreamed about Geiger's style of painting. For me it's perfect. I want to say that PAS guitars is a professional luthier. Every single detail was discussed and set as I wanted.


----------



## mustang-monk (Nov 10, 2007)

Jason said:


> Pas - Handmade Guitars
> 
> took all of 30 seconds..



i searched for it on google it didnt come up with anything.


----------



## vader (Nov 10, 2007)

Pas - Handmade Guitars


----------



## TMM (Nov 12, 2007)

Wow, I love the MM7P model

Pas - Handmade Guitars






How do you go about ordering one of these?


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 12, 2007)

TMM said:


> Wow, I love the MM7P model
> 
> Pas - Handmade Guitars
> 
> ...



MusicMan® > Search for dealers ;p


----------



## vader (Nov 25, 2007)

A few new photos of my 8 string PERIHELLIUM. Enjoy


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 25, 2007)

Are you using bass-strings ?


----------



## plyta (Nov 25, 2007)

Them all 5 wound strings look like bass strings to me (they all have that red felt thing).

I wonder how the neck, locking nut and tremolo bridge will cope with all that bass string tension


----------



## Apophis (Nov 25, 2007)

Awesome


----------



## Splinterhead (Nov 25, 2007)

looks awesome!
congrats!


----------



## vader (Nov 25, 2007)

Well, I use 9-42 standard set + 68 for H and for 88 F#. There is a person named Polinski who makes guitar strings here in Poland. He can complete any custom string set. This monster size of strings cooperates with 27'' neck and it works without any troubles.


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 25, 2007)

vader said:


> A few new photos of my 8 string PERIHELLIUM. Enjoy



That guitar still looks really good! 




vader said:


> Well, I use 9-42 standard set + 68 for *B* and for 88 F#.



A set of 9s with a 68 and 88? That's weird! That tension is all over the place!

E2 .042" PB == 18.84#
B1 .068" PB == 26.17#
F1# .088" PB == 22.0#

As long as it works, though


----------



## Ishan (Nov 25, 2007)

That's why I don't like 27" scale 8 strings, such big strings


----------



## TMM (Nov 25, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> MusicMan® > Search for dealers ;p



Haha... this is a PAS right, not a MM?


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Nov 26, 2007)

TMM said:


> Wow, I love the MM7P model
> 
> Pas - Handmade Guitars
> 
> ...



i saw that one a while back, and bookmarked that page, and made the bookmark title say, "most prog guitar ever"


----------



## gaunten (Mar 16, 2008)

how much did you pay for the piece? and how does the trem work/sound? it's some nice looking shit


----------



## darren (Mar 16, 2008)

Impressive piece!

What was the finishing process? That graphic looks very cool.


----------



## Zand3 (Mar 20, 2008)

The design on the body is awesome. It gives me a tribal/Tool kinda vibe for some reason. Congrats!


----------



## Cameron (Mar 21, 2008)

This is how an 8 shoud look. The ibby 8's are so boring. I hate them.


----------



## Maikh (Jul 2, 2010)

I will bump this thread. Now I'm the owner of this guitar and it's really good. Finish is amazing, it plays very well and stays in tune perfectly. Sound is also very good. Kahler bridge works really good, I wasn't sure for trem bridge, but when I tested it I have no doubts about it. Anyway I moved for longer scales, because it's only 27".


----------



## JaeSwift (Jul 2, 2010)

Out of curiousity: why was it sold in the 1st place?


----------



## Maikh (Jul 3, 2010)

The reason was 8 strings, so guy moved on 7 strings.


----------



## Maikh (Jul 4, 2010)

New photos for those, who like this:


----------



## technomancer (Jul 4, 2010)

Use for sale thread to hawk your guitar please


----------

